# Deathwatch rules



## selig (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi,

I'm thinking of adding a Deathwatch Detachment off of Red Scorpions and I"m just wondering if I can keep their rules in this case an Apothecary. In their rules they can have a Apothecary in a tac squad so I'm just wondering if I upgrade to DW if I can still have the Apotchecary.

Thanks,

S


----------



## Bolshavic (Dec 8, 2008)

Below is taken from the GW page sorry not linked, hope it helps


Deathwatch members are volunteers
from Space Marine Chapters that
rigidly adhere to the Codex Astartes.
Because teams are made up of battle
brothers from several Chapters, it is essential
they follow a similar doctrine. On the Eastern
Fringe of the Imperium, the Inquisitorial
Fortress at Talasa Prime has recruited,
trained, and equipped Kill Teams from the
Ultramarines, Scythes of the Emperor, and
Lamenters Chapters for service against
the Tyranids.
There are two ways that members of the
Deathwatch can be incorporated into normal
Warhammer 40,000 armies.
The first is to use an entire team of
Deathwatch Space Marines. Up to one Kill
Team can be included in any Imperium army
as an HQ choice (an army list entry follows).
For this purpose, an Imperium army will
consist of any Space Marine army picked
from only Codex Space Marines*, any
Imperial Guard army (including Catachans,
Steel Legion, and the like), or any
Inquisitorial army (Daemonhunters, Witch
Hunters, or Alien Hunters).
As an alternative to fielding entire Kill Teams,
you may upgrade one or more members of
any Space Marine army selected from only
Codex Space Marines* to members of
Deathwatch. Only Independent Characters or
members of Headquarters, Veteran or Tactical
Squads can be upgraded, and they must wear
the distinctive Deathwatch shoulder pad.
Deathwatch members must be armed with a
bolter or a combi-weapon with a bolter
component. It costs 5 points to make a
model a Deathwatch Veteran (there is no
change to its profile). Each may then select
one of the following ammunition types at the
cost specified in the squad rules opposite.
• M.40 targeter with auto-sense link
and Stalker silenced shells
• Metal storm ammunition
• Inferno bolts
• Kraken bolts
This ammunition may be used only with a
bolter or the bolter component of a combiweapon.
As a reward for services provided,
when the Deathwatch member returns to
regular service with his Chapter, these rare
ammunition types are made available in
limited numbers.
*Deathwatch Space Marines are, of course,
recruited from all different Chapters,
including Space Wolves, Blood Angels, and
the like. However, the discipline and training
of such individuals are legendary among
their own brethren. Thus, for the purposes of
the article, we’ve covered only “Codex”
Deathwatch. Other Chapters with their own
Codexes get plenty of extras already!

Captain 60 5 5 4 4 2 5 3 9 3+
Veteran Space Marine 30 4 4 4 4 1 4 2 9 3+
Space Marine 20 4 4 4 4 1 4 1 8 3+
0-1 DEATHWATCH KILL TEAM
SQUAD
The Deathwatch Squad consists of one Space
Marine Captain and between 4 and 9
Deathwatch Space Marines. The Captain (or
Librarian) is an Independent Character and
may not leave the squad. If all the members
of his squad are killed, he acts as an
Independent Character as normal.
WEAPONS
Bolter and close combat weapon, frag
grenades, melta-bombs.
OPTIONS
• The Captain may select items from the
Space Marine Armory.
• The Captain can be upgraded to a Librarian
(Codicier) at +40 points. As a Librarian, he
is equipped with a force weapon and
psychic hood. He may use the Psychic
Power Storm of the Emperor’s Wrath. He
may replace this power with an alternative
power at the points cost listed on p. 21 of
Codex: Space Marines. He may select
“Librarian only” items from the Space
Marine Armory.
• Any squad members can be upgraded to
Veterans at +10 points.
• Up to two Space Marines can be armed
with a special weapon from the following
list. The special weapon replaces their
bolter. Heavy bolter with Hellfire ammo and
suspensors at +15 pts; M.40 targeter,
bolter, and ammo at +10 pts; plasma gun
at +6 pts; meltagun at +10 pts; flamer
at +3 pts.
• Any Veteran can be armed with a weapon
from the following list unless he is also
armed with a special weapon. The new
weapon replaces the model’s close combat
weapon: power fist at +25 pts; lightning
claw at +25 pts; pair of lightning claws at
+30 pts (replaces both bolter and close
combat weapon); power weapon
at +15 pts.
• All models not armed with a special/Veteran
weapon may be issued with one of the
following special ammo types: metal storm
ammunition at +5 pts; inferno bolts at +5;
or kraken bolts at +5 pts. Note that the
same ammo must be used throughout
the squad.
SPECIAL RULES
True Grit. All Deathwatch Marines have
True Grit. See the Universal Special
Rules section of the Warhammer
40,000 rulebook.
Transport. A Deathwatch Kill Team may
be mounted in a Rhino at +50 pts. If the
Squad numbers six models or less, then
they may be mounted in a Razorback at
+70 points. A Deathwatch Kill Team may
be mounted in a Drop Pod as described
in Codex: Space Marines.
Deep Strike. The Deathwatch has many
ways of reaching a battlefield by surprise.
Unless a squad is mounted in a Rhino, it
may always start the game in Reserve
and arrive by Deep Strike. Whether the
squad does so by teleporter, termite,
alien technology, or grav-chute is up to
the player.
WEAPON OPTIONS
• Heavy Bolter. The heavy bolter is potentially a very versatile
weapon if equipped with an additional suspensor unit that
provides just enough stability to allow it to be fired on the move.
The effective range is reduced, but the weapon gains the ability to
provide suppressive fire while advancing. Kill Teams often operate
alone, a fact that justifies the use of the increasingly rare
suspensor units.
Range: 18" Strength: 5 AP: 4 Assault 3
• Hellfire Round. The heavy bolter is also capable of firing the
Hellfire round, a ceramic sheath that shatters into thousands of
needle-like shards on contact, penetrates the hide of the target,
and carries mutagenic acid into the enemy’s blood stream. The
acid is so powerful that even the most enormous creature is
vulnerable. A Hellfire round is loaded and fired singly. It always
wounds on a 2+ regardless of the target’s Toughness.
Range: 36" Strength: 5 AP: 4 Blast, Heavy 1
• Bolter with M.40 Targeter. A normal bolter equipped with an M.40
targeter with auto-sense link and Stalker silenced shells acts as a
perfectly satisfactory sniper weapon. In this mode, the bolter is a
Heavy 2 weapon that causes Pinning Tests but is otherwise
identical in terms of range, accuracy, and Strength to a
normal bolter.
• Metal Storm Ammunition. A bolter loaded with metal storm
ammunition may be fired from the hip with remarkable accuracy.
The metal storm shells explode in proximity to the enemy, their
fragmentation casing making pinpoint accuracy unnecessary. The
penetrative and destructive qualities of the round suffer as a
consequence.
Range: 18" Strength: 3 AP: – Assault 2
• Inferno Bolts. A bolter loaded with Inferno rounds can cause far
more horrific wounds than a conventionally loaded bolter. The bolt
is loaded with an oxy-phosphor gel. Reroll any failed rolls to
wound (but not failed vehicle Armor Penetration rolls).
Range: 24" Strength: 4 AP: 5 Rapid Fire
• Kraken Bolts. A bolter loaded with a Kraken penetrator round is
capable of piercing the toughest hide thanks to its adamantine
core and improved propellant.
Range: 30" Strength: 4 AP: 4 Rapid Fire


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Isnt it iligal and against rules to post official GW stats and point values?


----------



## Kevko (Oct 9, 2008)

selig said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm thinking of adding a Deathwatch Detachment off of Red Scorpions and I"m just wondering if I can keep their rules in this case an Apothecary. In their rules they can have a Apothecary in a tac squad so I'm just wondering if I upgrade to DW if I can still have the Apotchecary.
> 
> ...


I made a post in the rules section http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=31909

so basically the deathwatch rules are obsolete, and we're gonna have to wait for a possible Codex: Inquisitors


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Col. Schafer said:


> Isnt it iligal and against rules to post official GW stats and point values?


GW gave them to us for free, so no.


----------



## selig (Feb 16, 2009)

*DW*

Hey,

Ahh that's to bad. If I were to use Stern Guard would I still need my 2 troops? Or would they count as troop choices..

Thanks,

S


----------

